# BenQ W6000 DLP Projector: Official Thread



## mechman

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3066[/img]*BenQ W6000 HD DLP Projector*

*Specifications*
Native Res.: 1080p
Brightness: 2500 ANSI lumens
Colors: Full 1.07 billion color palette
Lamp: 280W, 2000/3000 hours (Normal/Economic)
Aspect Ratio: Anamorphic/4:3/Wide/Letter box/Real Screen selectable
Technology: DLP Technology by Texas Instruments
Contrast Ratio: 50000:1
Resolution Supported: VGA(640X350) to WUXGA(1920X1200)
Inputs (Video): PC (D-Sub 15 pin) X 1, HDMI(v1.3) X 2, Component Video (RCA) X 3, S-Video (Mini Din 4 Pin) X 1, Composite Video (RCA) X 1
Image Size (Diagonal): 28" to 300"
Throw Ratio: 1.62 to 2.43
Zoom Ratio: Manual Zoom, 1.5:1
Lens: F=2.48-2.81, f=24.1-36.1
Horizontal Frequency: 31-92 kHz
Vertical Scan Rate 48-86 Hz
MSRP: $3499



*W6000: Ultra-Bright, Ultra-Contrast 1080p Luxury*


The W6000 is living room cinema at its best, incorporating top technologies for luxury, cinema-class entertainment at home. It rivals high-priced models in offering full 1080p HD video at 24 frames per second – the same format used for professional movie filming and editing, as well as in Blu-ray DVD players. Movies are always pristine and immaculate without the degradation that inevitably occurs during the conversion process. Likewise, sophisticated HQV processing not only renders HD video sources in true 1080p high definition, but enhances enhances standard definition content to new levels of clarity and vibrancy. Lower-resolution video sources such as 480i, whether analog or digital, are automatically converted to produce full HD-like image quality. The combined expertise of BenQ’s projector know-how, Texas Instruments’ DynamicBlack™ and Philip’s VIDI lamp technology delivers an astounding 50,000:1 contrast ratio for superbly rendered image definition, even in the darkest scenes, and a brilliant 2,500AL to counter any ambient room lighting. An arsenal of advancements further back the W6000’s breathtaking, bigger-than-life color reproduction: true 10-bit processing, BrilliantColor and a native Rec.709 color gamut, plus custom color preference via Independent Color Control. Challenging home installations are made easy and effortless with horizontal+vertical lens shift, 1.5:1 zoom ratio, dual HDMI 1.3 inputs, and Imaging Science Foundation Certified Calibration Configuration (ISFccc) for optimized performance customized to the consumer’s home environment. And for true commercial theater replication, the W6000 can display in 2.35:1 aspect ratio using an optional Panamorph Lens.

*Features*

*Image Performance* 

*Full HD 1080p Resolution* [img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3067[/img]
The BenQ W6000 offers the highest standard of cinema class viewing. It supports multiple video formats including 480p, 576p, 720p, 1080i and 1080p. From HDTV or blu-ray DVD to video games such as Xbox or PS3, you can enjoy the latest video formats in Full HD, the new standard of video performance. HD isn’t just the latest thing. It’s the only thing. 1080p Full HD delivers 5x more detail than traditional 480p projectors.

*Hollywood Quality Video (HQV™) Image Quality*
Sophisticated HQV processing not only renders HD video sources in true 1080p high definition, but enhances standard definition content to new levels of clarity and vibrancy. Lower-resolution video sources such as 480i, whether analog or digital, are automatically converted to produce full HD-like image quality.

*Extremely High Contrast Ratio*
The combined expertise of BenQ’s projector know-how, Texas Instruments’ DynamicBlack™ and Philip’s VIDI lamp technology delivers an astounding 50,000:1 contrast ratio for superbly rendered image definition, even in the darkest scenes, and a brilliant 2,500AL to counter any ambient room lighting.


*Vivid Color*

*BrilliantColor™ Performance*
BenQ’s high-speed, 6-segment color wheel delivers the best balance between optimal brightness and color, while BrilliantColor Technology boosts mid-tone colors to increase overall brightness to produce a more life-like picture

*VIDI™ Lighting Technology Adjusts Light More Effectively*
W6000 uses the VIDI technology to produce more brightness by delivering more lumens on screen than competing systems and normal lamps. It also increases brightness by 15% for red & blue. With VIDI lighting, W6000 can boost specific colors in different application modes for a stunning picture. 









*True 10-bit Processing for Image Intensity and Rich Gradation of Color*
10-bit color processing allows users to distinguish and display more than 1 billion colors. This results in dramatically greater color precision and a more life-like picture than is possible with 8-bit technology, which produces only 16 million colors.











*Independent Color Management Puts You in Control*
W6000 allows you to independently adjust six different colors. Change one color, and the rest remain as before.










*Thoughtful Designs *

BenQ considers every detail. Challenging home installations are made easy and effortless with horizontal+vertical lens shift, 1.5:1 zoom ratio, dual HDMI inputs, and Imaging Science Foundation Certified Calibration Configuration (ISFccc) for optimized performance customized to the consumer’s home environment. And for true commercial theater replication, the W6000 can display in 2.35:1 aspect ratio using an optional Panamorph Lens.










*Product Webpage*

*Projector Central Review*

*Calculator Pro*

*Art's Review at projectorreview.com*


----------



## mechman

Still no takers on the W6000 yet huh? I was over at Art's site and looking through his comparison to the Panasonic AE4000, I think I'd take the W6000. 



> The BenQ has that DLP look with rich colors especially the darker ones. It also has the noticeably sharper looking image.





> Between the Panasonic and BenQ, special features notwithstanding, I find the BenQ to be the more fun projector in terms of picture, but the Panasonic still has a significant advantage in black levels. Very tough call for many. I've got a screen large enough that the Panny can't cut it in "best" mode, so, since I do demand a great picture for most movie watching, I'd have to choose the BenQ W6000, but than mine is a 128" Firehawk G3 - a high contrast gray surfaced screen.


----------



## chadnliz

I dunno for the extra coin I think you cant go wrong with the 4000 but it is a much better looking unit for sure and has some interesting reviewed strengths.


----------



## Dave Upton

Well - I just found this thread and thought I'd post that I settled on this projector for my room. I'm a huge fan of colors that pop and sharpness so I figured DLP was right for me. Still haven't had a chance to get it dialed in fully but comments to come.

Also - I got it for an amazing price - it's now streeting for 2k at certain dealers.


----------



## akan101

mechman said:


> Still no takers on the W6000 yet huh? I was over at Art's site and looking through his comparison to the Panasonic AE4000, I think I'd take the W6000.


The BenQ W6000 is the more expensive of the two, with a current MAP price of $2499. That's $500 more than the Panasonic. Unlike Epson, BenQ can't play catch-up though in cost, for its lamp has the same hourly spec (2000 hours at full, 3000 in low power), as the Panasonic PT-AE4000.:coocoo:


----------



## sub_crazy

The BenQ is on sale right now for the same price as the Panasonic at certain retailers. 

I was considering either the BenQ or the LG CF181D for the downstairs living room due to there high light output and PQ. 

Anyone ever compare the BenQ and LG?


----------



## Dave Upton

I have had the W6000 now for about 2 months and have nothing but good things to say. Color accuracy is excellent and my general impression is that it's a far superior projector to the other comps I looked at. I can't speak to the LG's quality but was very happy with the result in my theater.


----------



## tdoder

How do i hook up speakers to this projector. Please help Im having alot of trouble with even finding the right audio input/ output


----------



## LilGator

Wow, not too much W6000 lovin' over here. I've had this sucker since Nov. '09 and still don't have the urge to upgrade yet; and that's coming from 6 projectors in a two year time frame.

Nearly 2100 hrs on the lamp now and I've got a new bulb to install. I went with the bulb only from Pureland: http://purelandsupply.com/w6000-bulb-benq-lcd-projector-lamp.html, it isn't very difficult to swap the bulb in the housing and saves a chunk of coin.


----------



## mechman

LilGator said:


> Wow, not too much W6000 lovin' over here. I've had this sucker since Nov. '09 and still don't have the urge to upgrade yet; and that's coming from 6 projectors in a two year time frame.
> 
> Nearly 2100 hrs on the lamp now and I've got a new bulb to install. I went with the bulb only from Pureland: http://purelandsupply.com/w6000-bulb-benq-lcd-projector-lamp.html, it isn't very difficult to swap the bulb in the housing and saves a chunk of coin.


I'm still using my W5000. :T Otherwise I'd be looking at it. :bigsmile:


----------



## LilGator

mechman said:


> I'm still using my W5000. :T Otherwise I'd be looking at it. :bigsmile:


Not a slouch, that one. I had it for a while and then the W20000 before this one. I needed the ridiculous lumens on the W6K.

I wonder what happened to the W30000 (it was supposed to be LED), or if BenQ will have something new this year.


----------



## mechman

LilGator said:


> Not a slouch, that one. I had it for a while and then the W20000 before this one. I needed the ridiculous lumens on the W6K.
> 
> I wonder what happened to the W30000 (it was supposed to be LED), or if BenQ will have something new this year.


I'm unsure what happened to the W30000. It's been over a year and a half since they announced it though. :scratch: Must not have met their expectations. :dontknow:


----------



## Mark Techer

Does anyone know where I can get the template for the mounting holes on the BenQW6000? They changed the chassis from W5000 to W6000 and I can't seem to find anything on the net.


----------



## mechman

Mark Techer said:


> Does anyone know where I can get the template for the mounting holes on the BenQW6000? They changed the chassis from W5000 to W6000 and I can't seem to find anything on the net.


I couldn't either Mark. :dontknow:


----------



## Mark Techer

Thanks. If anyone does, please post it here?


----------



## sub_crazy

Can anyone PM me a place with the best price on the W6000.

If I can get a good deal then I will pull the trigger.


----------



## mechman

I saw a good price at the BenQ store the other day - $1999. That's the same price that Visual Apex sells it for.


----------



## sub_crazy

mechman said:


> I saw a good price at the BenQ store the other day - $1999. That's the same price that Visual Apex sells it for.


Yeah, that's the same price everywhere.


----------



## LilGator

LilGator said:


> Nearly 2100 hrs on the lamp now and I've got a new bulb to install. I went with the bulb only from Pureland: http://purelandsupply.com/w6000-bulb-benq-lcd-projector-lamp.html, it isn't very difficult to swap the bulb in the housing and saves a chunk of coin.


Just wanted to update that swapping the bulb only worked great, just a couple extra minutes to install. Forgot how incredibly bright this thing is with a new lamp!


----------



## bishoptf

I missed out on the december/january promotion, but sent them an email this morning about if they were going to have a lower price deal in the forseable future. Couple of hours after I sent the email I received a call from a Benq Rep and she informed me that while we are not likely to see that pricing any time soon that she did have several demo units that they were going to be placing on their website, and that she would call back once that happened with the details. She called back after an hour or so and said that they were now on the site for purchase at $1,499. I asked her about the warranty and said they would come with the same warranty as new (1yr) with free ground shipping, I asked about if they had new bulbs she said no but that they would have at least 80% if not more of the expected life and if DOA they would ship a replacement. I went ahead and pulled the trigger since I was really wanting the projector and it was out of my price range but this allowed me to do it...hopefully everything will work out....Hopefully someone might find this useful, thought I would pass it along, I can't wait to get mine....first projector 


Here is the website if anyone is interested.... http://shop.benq.us/ProductDetail.aspx?id=257


----------



## mechman

Tempting, but I don't know what I'd do with all those extra lumens! For my setup there would be 31fL to play with. That may be just a tad bit too bright. I wonder if anyone has this with a 100" screen. It would be interesting to see if brightness and contrast can be dialed down enough. :scratch:


----------



## bishoptf

mechman said:


> Tempting, but I don't know what I'd do with all those extra lumens! For my setup there would be 31fL to play with. That may be just a tad bit too bright. I wonder if anyone has this with a 100" screen. It would be interesting to see if brightness and contrast can be dialed down enough. :scratch:


Yeah Art has a great review that gives the output lumens and talks about smaller screens, you would be able to run it in eco mode and still have plenty of light...Here is the link to the screen portion.... http://www.projectorreviews.com/benq/w6000/screens.php

I was thinking of going with a 106" elite cinegrey but may now go with 110" but you cant get the elite in 110" cinegrey and I'm not sure if @12ft 110" would be too big......I'm stoked , I just need to find a good ceiling mount now...have any recommendations...?


----------



## mechman

bishoptf said:


> I just need to find a good ceiling mount now...have any recommendations...?


You know, I was just thinking about that the other day since my ceiling mount is a bit flimsy. I really liked ohiobrits diy mount here. There are pictures a few more posts down. Mine has way too much wobble in it right now. And since everything in the basement is plumb/level/true, I don't see why I couldn't use that diy idea.


----------



## Dave Upton

I run this in econo mode at 14' from a 92" screen. It's very bright, but I like the brilliance of the picture. I use a 1.0gain screen.


----------



## tcarcio

OH man, I was thinking about the JVC HD250 but for a grand less this is very tempting...What to do..What to do....:help:


----------



## bishoptf

tcarcio said:


> OH man, I was thinking about the JVC HD250 but for a grand less this is very tempting...What to do..What to do....:help:


LOL, I'm stoked since I wes leaning towards the Mits hc4000, since this was out of my price range but when she called I was like where do I order....lol, I've already sold 2 of them, one of my buddies bought one too...:bigsmile:


----------



## sub_crazy

I couldn't help my-self, I just hit the order button.

Thanks for the heads up!

How what screen would you all recommend? I would like to use this during football season with some background lighting and about 106". May move this to the loft instead to control light but if it's in the living room then a retractable screen would be in order to go over the TV for everyday viewing.


----------



## tcarcio

bishoptf said:


> LOL, I'm stoked since I wes leaning towards the Mits hc4000, since this was out of my price range but when she called I was like where do I order....lol, I've already sold 2 of them, one of my buddies bought one too...:bigsmile:


Knock it off , I have to wait a couple of day's and if you sell them all I will be SOOL....:sad:


----------



## tcarcio

sub_crazy said:


> I couldn't help my-self, I just hit the order button.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> How what screen would you all recommend? I would like to use this during football season with some background lighting and about 106". May move this to the loft instead to control light but if it's in the living room then a retractable screen would be in order to go over the TV for everyday viewing.


That PJ has plenty of light for what you want to do. If I end up with one I will be useing a 106'' 1.0 gain cinewhite screen.


----------



## bishoptf

tcarcio said:


> Knock it off , I have to wait a couple of day's and if you sell them all I will be SOOL....:sad:


HA..too funny, thought I would post it here, thought it was a good deal even though it was a refurbished, she told me that they were actual demo units...hopefully they will be just like new..

Just found this site recently and mechman was great in helping me wade through some of my screen selections....been an AV guy along time and always wanted a projector and here we go, sold my pioneer RPTV last sunday...still looked great though...


----------



## tcarcio

IN case anyone is interested the replacement bulb can be bought on Amazon for $299 or just the lamp for $226 here...http://www.purelandsupply.com/W6000-Bulb-BenQ-LCD-Projector-Lamp.html


----------



## bishoptf

tcarcio said:


> IN case anyone is interested the replacement bulb can be bought on Amazon for $299 or just the lamp for $226 here...http://www.purelandsupply.com/W6000-Bulb-BenQ-LCD-Projector-Lamp.html


So here is a total neeeewbie question :dontknow: , what is the difference between the bulb and the lamp, and is it just as easy to replace just the lamp?


----------



## tcarcio

One has the housing and costs more and one is just the lamp only and you remove the old bulb and put in the replacement. You just need to be carefull to use the correct bulb but I have used Pureland supply before and the lamps have been fine. Got to go back to work....Check back later and see if you guy's bought them all....addle:


----------



## bishoptf

Looks like they are all gone...looks like you can put dibs in for one if the get them back in stock, if and when that happens....mine is supposed to ship today, but since they are in cali I probably won't see it before the weekend :crying:


----------



## tcarcio

bummer...........:sad:


----------



## sub_crazy

Does anyone who already has this projector use a HC Gray screen or do you feel it's not needed with this projector?

Anyone know the best place for deals on a screen?


----------



## bishoptf

sub_crazy said:


> Does anyone who already has this projector use a HC Gray screen or do you feel it's not needed with this projector?
> 
> Anyone know the best place for deals on a screen?


Someone jump in and on me if I get something wrong, since I don;t have one yet but have been doing a lot, I mean a lot of reading...So I am going with a grey screen not due to the fact that for some of my tv watching will be done with ambient light, my understanding from almost everyone one that I have talked to or posted about, props to mechman :clap: since he has a ton of useful information out on the forum, but the grey screen will shed ambient light better than a white screen. Now if you are always going to be watching in a fully darkened room then white would/may be a better choice. My understanding is that the grey will help keep the blacks a little darker with ambient light then a white screen would...In fact I think mechman has some posts showing grey and white with ambient light...but would have to go and find the posting...


----------



## sub_crazy

I found a link with some comparisons of white vs gray:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-screens/5209-designer-white-vs-fashion-grey-laminate.html

The gray is probably the way to go especially considering how bright this proj is.


----------



## mechman

Dave Upton said:


> I run this in econo mode at 14' from a 92" screen. It's very bright, but I like the brilliance of the picture. I use a 1.0gain screen.


Do you happen to have a light meter Dave? 

And quit trying to talk me into this!! :foottap:


----------



## tcarcio

Anyone know if these refurbs have the new firmware that corrects the noisy iris?


----------



## mechman

tcarcio said:


> Anyone know if these refurbs have the new firmware that corrects the noisy iris?


Since they are coming directly from BenQ, I'd bet the farm that they do. There were the same firmware issues with early W5000 units. I bought mine as a refurb from BenQ and it came with the updated firmware. The only certain way to know though, is to call them. Or wait for bishoptf to get his and let us know. 

I guess it's all moot now since they sold out in less than a day.


----------



## Dave Upton

mechman said:


> Do you happen to have a light meter Dave?
> 
> And quit trying to talk me into this!! :foottap:


I have a colorimeter - i can get you a measurement.


----------



## sub_crazy

Anyone know how to check the lamp life and the firmware version once it comes in?


----------



## bishoptf

sub_crazy said:


> Anyone know how to check the lamp life and the firmware version once it comes in?


I would assume that they an information section somewhere in the menu system that will give you all of that information, I have downloaded the manual yet..still trying to chase down some loose ends like a projector mount, etc..so I can have things ready to go...

So has anyone seen any of the vutec greydove screens, since you can't get a 110" Elite in cinegrey, I was looking at the vutec anyone have any opinions, 110" may be to big but i nned to figure out what my options are for a grey 110", I have samples from carada and I don't like the look of their grey material....


----------



## tcarcio

mechman said:


> I guess it's all moot now since they sold out in less than a day.


I was told they will get more on 3/15 by Brian at Benq.


----------



## mechman

tcarcio said:


> I was told they will get more on 3/15 by Brian at Benq.


Would you guys quit trying to talk me into this!!! :foottap:


----------



## mechman

Dave Upton said:


> I have a colorimeter - i can get you a measurement.


Let me know how many fL it measures off of the screen.


----------



## tcarcio

mechman said:


> Would you guys quit trying to talk me into this!!! :foottap:


You know you want one.......:spend::heehee:


----------



## mechman

tcarcio said:


> You know you want one.......:spend::heehee:


Hmmmmmm.... new projector and cancel the trip to the Black Hills/Yellowstone.... or stick with the trip. I think to keep harmony in the home I'll stick with the trip for now. :whistling:

But it is extremely tempting...


----------



## bishoptf

WhoooooooooooooooooHoooooooooooooooooooo.............mine has shipped, looks like tuesday is the day :bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## idaho_mark_55

I got on the list so hopefully there will be more next week! Does anyone know if the ISF calibration menu is accessible without the password? I called tech support and was told it was, but I'm not so sure after reading through the manual. I was hoping to do my own calibration when/if it shows up. :sweat:


----------



## bishoptf

Well since I have never seen a single Chip DLP, if anyone in my family is RBE sensitive it may be a short lived love affair....heres hoping that no one is.... :gulp:


----------



## idaho_mark_55

I've had my Mitsubishi 1000u for about 4 years and no rainbow effect with it. It has a different color wheel I think though so I'm gambling that the W6000 is the same for me.:dontknow:


----------



## sub_crazy

I got mine on Friday but tonight was the first chance I had to get over to a friends house to see the W6000 on a 120" Da-Lite. When we first powered it up we both sighed as it looks really grainy but after my friend messed with the setting the picture was jaw dropping good. We had to turn the sharpness down to zero at first but backed it up to 1 after messing with the contrast and brightness.
My buddy was so impressed he asked if they had anymore and was thinking about calling his wife in to try and convince her of an upgrade. 
We were remembering the time I bought the highly rated Panasonic 720P and compared it to his Optoma 720P DLP, we were both underwhelmed and I took the Pany back for a refund. I just prefer the added pop and depth of image that a DLP projector brings over LCD.

I also lucked out and my friends brother-in-law has a 106" electric Da-lite that he is no longer using after he moved so I am buying it for cheap. The only problem is the screen is a matte white but at the price if I want to go grey later it won't be a problem.

I did see the firmware and if I remember correctly it was 1.01, the lamp said only 1 hour if we were looking in the right spot. 

I have to admit that I am really pleased with this projector and I am one picky SOB 

Thanks again bishoptf for the heads up:T


----------



## bishoptf

sub_crazy said:


> I got mine on Friday but tonight was the first chance I had to get over to a friends house to see the W6000 on a 120" Da-Lite. When we first powered it up we both sighed as it looks really grainy but after my friend messed with the setting the picture was jaw dropping good. We had to turn the sharpness down to zero at first but backed it up to 1 after messing with the contrast and brightness.
> My buddy was so impressed he asked if they had anymore and was thinking about calling his wife in to try and convince her of an upgrade.
> We were remembering the time I bought the highly rated Panasonic 720P and compared it to his Optoma 720P DLP, we were both underwhelmed and I took the Pany back for a refund. I just prefer the added pop and depth of image that a DLP projector brings over LCD.
> 
> I also lucked out and my friends brother-in-law has a 106" electric Da-lite that he is no longer using after he moved so I am buying it for cheap. The only problem is the screen is a matte white but at the price if I want to go grey later it won't be a problem.
> 
> I did see the firmware and if I remember correctly it was 1.01, the lamp said only 1 hour if we were looking in the right spot.
> 
> I have to admit that I am really pleased with this projector and I am one picky SOB
> 
> Thanks again bishoptf for the heads up:T


:foottap: and I ordered mine before anyone else....but then I do live in Missouri :crying:

Thanks for the update, I finished up my wiring last night, carpet is getting installed today, furniture gets delivered tomorrow and the projector is suppose to get delivered tomorrow also , I should be able to finish up my mounting bracket tonight, wish I know how far from front to back the unit is, I need to go look up the dimensions so I know how far back I can go from the wall, also does it exhaust from the back or the side? Tonight I need to move speakers and all of my equipment and setup my new receiver Onkyo 708, my first onk, hope its a good one, replacing my pioneer 1015 that had great amps, which replaced my denon...lol, gonna be another late night :rubeyes:


----------



## tcarcio

Did they charge your credit card now or are they waiting till they ship?


----------



## bishoptf

tcarcio said:


> Did they charge your credit card now or are they waiting till they ship?


:huh: I don't know since they have shipped my unit....maybe one of the other guys that pre-ordered can chime in....


----------



## idaho_mark_55

They put a "hold" on my card for the $1499. I'm hoping a new batch is in this week! I've been passing the time by trying to figure out placement of the W6000 - I need to raise my screen a little more above the floor, and I've made a cutout in the wall for my old projector to sit behind in an adjacent room - kind of a built-in stereo closet with a hole at the top. I'm hoping I don't need to modify it - if the projector can sit about 2" above the screen top at 14'2" I'm good!

:T


----------



## sub_crazy

bishoptf said:


> :foottap: and I ordered mine before anyone else....but then I do live in Missouri :crying:
> 
> Thanks for the update, I finished up my wiring last night, carpet is getting installed today, furniture gets delivered tomorrow and the projector is suppose to get delivered tomorrow also , I should be able to finish up my mounting bracket tonight, wish I know how far from front to back the unit is, I need to go look up the dimensions so I know how far back I can go from the wall, also does it exhaust from the back or the side? Tonight I need to move speakers and all of my equipment and setup my new receiver Onkyo 708, my first onk, hope its a good one, replacing my pioneer 1015 that had great amps, which replaced my denon...lol, gonna be another late night :rubeyes:


It mainly exhausts from the front but the side also gets hot as my friends left a remote near the side and it was really warm.

I live about 45 minutes from BenQ so while I did get it fast I was dinged with the 9.75% tax rate:spend: I would gladly take wait an extra week to save the extra scratch.


----------



## bishoptf

sub_crazy said:


> It mainly exhausts from the front but the side also gets hot as my friends left a remote near the side and it was really warm.
> 
> I live about 45 minutes from BenQ so while I did get it fast I was dinged with the 9.75% tax rate:spend: I would gladly take wait an extra week to save the extra scratch.


Yeah I here ya...that's money that can go towards a screen...I wish elite made the cinegrey in 110" :foottap:
I am leaning towards that and not sure what I'm gonna do...


----------



## bishoptf

*cough*cough*...not feeling so well...











:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## Dave Upton

I am approaching the end of my first bulb's life - but for those of you who have recently received the projector, i'll share my calibrated settings tonight - as well as a tip to get FULL RGB255.


----------



## bishoptf

Well here's my luck, so one of my friends that I told about the deal bought one after me, and my delusional self thought that since I was first, since she called me, that I would get the best unit, well his looks brand new, and had 4 hours on the bulb....mine had 452 hours on the bulb :crying: and I could tell the unit was not new, but I new that going into it. So I sighed and decided to mount it up and was working on my ceiling mount and discovered that one of the mount holes had something in it, I cleared it out with a paperclip but when I tried to screw in one of my M6 screws the threads were buggered and cross threaded, the other 3 are good but the one is messed up...So I'm gonna call them this morning and see what they can do for me, clearly this isn't the same condition the others have received, and I thought I probably could get away with only using 3 holes but it's not supposed to be that way, she did tell me that lamp life should be at least 80% or less than 200 hours so I know that will get fixed....so I packed it up and I'm expecting to ship it back....big bummer since I was hoping to have all weekend watching movies :crying:

I did put it on a table and threw up a 120" screen on my very dark grey green wall, threw in transformers HD-DVD, and oh my what a great picture just awesome, even my wife who is not a movie watcher at all, aasked me why I needed to get a screen, skin tones, everything looked just great....that kind of made it sting even more...well let me know if I'm off base here, I know that the price was good, but I don't think I'm being a pain about this....


----------



## idaho_mark_55

That is a bummer! Its a gamble - hopefully they repair or replace it for you. I'm anxious to get one but am a little leary now. :blink:


----------



## tcarcio

No, I would send it back also. I know it is a refurb but obviously with the screw hole being cross threaded it cannot be mounted properly and the bulb has more time on it then you were told so they need to make it right...


----------



## bishoptf

Well the 2 other guys that I know that got one, each one of those have been great, one had 1 hour and the other had 4 hours on them....I've left a message for the lady that called me and set them up on the wewbsite, she was really nice, we will see if they take care of it, I think they will but they are on west coast time so it will be a little while...


----------



## bishoptf

tcarcio said:


> No, I would send it back also. I know it is a refurb but obviously with the screw hole being cross threaded it cannot be mounted properly and the bulb has more time on it then you were told so they need to make it right...


Thats what I thought, it pains me, since I have been waiting for one for so long and I am so eager.....we will see what they say later this morning...hoping they pay for shipping back which I think they should...


----------



## tcarcio

Well good luck. I decided to go with a Sony VPL-VWPRO1. It is more money but I think I will be happy with it. It reviewed very well so I hope to have one in the next couple of weeks. http://www.projectorreviews.com/sony/vpl-vwpro1/index.php


----------



## sub_crazy

Your definitely in the right to ask for a replacement bishoptf since the projector needs to be secured with all 4 bolts. Now I am going to have the check the mounting holes on my proj to make sure there OK. 

Sorry to hear about your dilemma but I am confident they will make it right.


----------



## sub_crazy

Dave Upton said:


> I am approaching the end of my first bulb's life - but for those of you who have recently received the projector, i'll share my calibrated settings tonight - as well as a tip to get FULL RGB255.


That would be great Dave:T 

How many hours did you get from your first bulb?


----------



## bishoptf

the saga continues:foottap:


Well I have talked to folks at BenQ, they have all been very nice to deal with albeit a little slow in getting back to me. So after explaining yesterday they said they would take care of it but needed to get approval to cross ship me another unit..I hadn't heard from them today, so I decided to call and see about the latest status. So I talked to Mia and she informed me that they would be shipping a unit and send me a return shipping label for the other unit, but that it was not for the hours on the lamp, but for the cross threaded screw hole. She said that the 80% lamp life was based on a combination of the 2000/3000 hour mark and that the number of hours was 500 or less being 80%, which puts it in the middle of the 2000/3000 lamp hour mark, but thats not what she originally told me so I think they need to clarify that more on their website. Nonetheless she said that they would be swapping my unit out...so we will see...no email from them yet...*sigh*


----------



## tcarcio

But if they have no more available then are they swapping it for a new one or did they tell you you would have to wait for another refurb unit ?


----------



## bishoptf

tcarcio said:


> But if they have no more available then are they swapping it for a new one or did they tell you you would have to wait for another refurb unit ?


She said they were sending me another one, not clear but I assume it's not a new one, they just move awfully slow, they are always pleasant to talk to and say they are working to get it resolved. Funny the tech support guy I have been working with told me that he thought the lamp should have been under 200...The tech support guy called me yesterday and said that he was emailing me a Fedex shipping label and that the other unit was being shipped out, but I have yet to receive a tracking number, so I assume it hasn't shipped yet, I asked for overnight shipping and he said he would try to see if he could get it authorized, but doesn't appear that I will have anything for the weekend. I shipped the other one back to them yesterday....so the saga continues :hissyfit:


----------



## bishoptf

saga Update...

So Andy from Benq tech support called me at lunch and said he just found out that they had overnighted a projector to me but he was not aware and that no one was home...LOL, I told him well Yeah I wasn't expecting anything, so I called Fedex and they told me I could either reschedule later today or pickup after 4, since the fedex pickup is on my way home I will be picking it up on the way home. So I have no idea if its a new one or refurbished, nor did the Andy from tech support know, he said the only way they would send a new one is if they didn't have any refurbs on hand..well I guess we will find out tonight...So far props :clap:: to Benq for overnighting me something lets hope is a keeper....:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## tcarcio

Well I hope they sent you a new one because their site say's that refurbs are still a pre-order. Good luck. 

I just spoke with them and they said they don't have anymore refurbs so that may be a good sign for you. Either that or they are not being 100% truthfull about what they have or don't have.


----------



## bishoptf

tcarcio said:


> Well I hope they sent you a new one because their site say's that refurbs are still a pre-order. Good luck.
> 
> I just spoke with them and they said they don't have anymore refurbs so that may be a good sign for you. Either that or they are not being 100% truthfull about what they have or don't have.


Well I will see when I get it home, will post an update later...


----------



## sub_crazy

BenQ is not quick on the shipping updates, I got my shipping notice the day after I received it.

I hope you get a new one:T


----------



## tcarcio

bishoptf said:


> Well I will see when I get it home, will post an update later...


C'mon Bishoptf you are keeping us in suspense toooooo long.........


----------



## bishoptf

tcarcio said:


> C'mon Bishoptf you are keeping us in suspense toooooo long.........


Sorry guys, I've still had alot to do finishing up the room and almost have everything buttoned back up...I picked p the projector from fedex on friday and quickly opened the box, they come double boxed shipped..and the the mfg date was aug 2010..so when I got home and fired it up it had 152 hours on the lamp, so not bad...I was able to mount this one since all of the holes were good and it throws a great picture even on my dark green wall. The only thing that is bugging me is that I can't enable the iris, well I can but if I do I get a high pitch soubnd evrytime it kicks in or out, I mean my wife can hear it and my kids, drives me crazy. One of my other buddies got one and his makes the same sound, now if I turn it off everything is great and for my screen size 106", I can run it in economy mode and still have a ton of light output. So not sure what to do with the iris, may call Andy at tech support and see what he says..cuz I wanted the iris to get the additional black level but that noise drives me crazy :dumbcrazy: The only other thing is that from a ceiling mount it has almost no lens shift, I had read that somewhere and sure enough I ended up having to tilt it a little and apply keystone...so I need to spend more time with it and for sure try to calibrate it and get a screen, was hoping to get 110"but for my room placement I can barely get 106"

I plan to take some shots tomorrow night and post them, still don't haver my sub hooked up and haven't had time to run the calibration on my new onkyo receiver..but things are coming together..


Let me know if anyone has this unit and doesn't hear anything with the iris, need to figure out what to do about that, thoughts welcomed, I thought about building some kind of box around it but need to think things through....of so we finally watched a movie tonight with the kids, the A-team kids said they don't care if they go back to the movie theaters, lol :T:


----------



## tcarcio

That was the problem with these PJ's but it was supposed to be fixed with the firmware update. I am not sure how to access the update but I am sure Benq can tell you or maybe someone who has this PJ can tell you how. The original firmware was 1.0 and I believe the upgrade to fix the noisy iris is 1.1 but I am not 100% sure. It would be terrible if Benq is sending out refurbs with old firmware because that would tell me that they really don't check their returned PJ's very well.:huh:


----------



## bishoptf

tcarcio said:


> That was the problem with these PJ's but it was supposed to be fixed with the firmware update. I am not sure how to access the update but I am sure Benq can tell you or maybe someone who has this PJ can tell you how. The original firmware was 1.0 and I believe the upgrade to fix the noisy iris is 1.1 but I am not 100% sure. It would be terrible if Benq is sending out refurbs with old firmware because that would tell me that they really don't check their returned PJ's very well.:huh:


I think the firmware upgrade fixed the speed of the irs, I think in Art's review he noticed it being slow to kick in etc, I believe that is what the firmware addressed. It has the latest which I believe to be 1.01, its the noise that bothers me, so for now I just have it turned off, that and the lack of limited lens shift is the only issue. It's a little noisy with the fan even in economy mode but with movie sound you don't hear it. Unfortuently for me the projector is right above our heads...I need to take some screen shots and should get a chance to do that tonight if anyone wants to see them..I still have a lot of calibration to do both audio and video.


----------



## tcarcio

OK, I guess I misunderstood. So does that mean all of these have noisy iris's? That would not be good.


----------



## bishoptf

tcarcio said:


> OK, I guess I misunderstood. So does that mean all of these have noisy iris's? That would not be good.


Well I can't speak for all of them, but a buddy of mine that I work with got on also...and his is making the same sound...so I think you can deduce from that...I will call this morning and talk to Andy @ Benq support and see what the official thought is..


----------



## sub_crazy

tcarcio said:


> OK, I guess I misunderstood. So does that mean all of these have noisy iris's? That would not be good.


I don't find mine noisy at all. When we were testing it at my friends we had it sitting in the chair right next to us and no audio and the noise was very low. We even commented on how I could table mount it due to how quiet it was.

Maybe I don't have the Iris on? how do you know if it's on or not?


----------



## bishoptf

sub_crazy said:


> I don't find mine noisy at all. When we were testing it at my friends we had it sitting in the chair right next to us and no audio and the noise was very low. We even commented on how I could table mount it due to how quiet it was.
> 
> Maybe I don't have the Iris on? how do you know if it's on or not?


I think it's on by default but the setting, can remember which page but it's at the bottom and it's called Dynamic black, enable/disable....as soon as I enable it I hear it...


----------



## sub_crazy

bishoptf said:


> I think it's on by default but the setting, can remember which page but it's at the bottom and it's called Dynamic black, enable/disable....as soon as I enable it I hear it...


I thought it might be that, we did try it on and off and I noticed a slight difference, I could hear the iris move but only when sitting about 6 inches from it and even then it wasn't too distracting.


----------



## Allanto

Hi

I have just ordered a W6000 and can't wait to get it . I would like to check the auto-iris settings and speed of the color wheel. Can anybody PM me on how to get into the service menu.

Thanks
Tim


----------



## tcarcio

Well I guess when they told me they would be getting more refurbs they weren't exactly truthfull because the link is no longer working and they don't list any w6000 refurbs anymore. Who has the best price now?


----------



## bishoptf

tcarcio said:


> Well I guess when they told me they would be getting more refurbs they weren't exactly truthfull because the link is no longer working and they don't list any w6000 refurbs anymore. Who has the best price now?


So I think that is the case, but since they had a pre-order thing up there, I do know some folks that said on the forum that they did that...so if they had enough of those guys get them then that might have made them remove the pre-order since they were all spoken for... I've sent one back and it looks like I am sending #2 back due to the iris noise(high pitch when you enable it and when it kicks into action, not just the movement noise)... called them yesterday and he said they didn't have any on hand...waiting to hear back on what they are going to do but I figured they say it should work like new and based on some of the other folks here they don't have that noise, in fact the first unit I had did not have the noise but had a bad mount hole....It does throw up a great picture though, even without the iris...I just don't want to spend a lot of time calibrating it and then send it back...lol

I think most places are selling it for around the same 1999 price....


----------



## tcarcio

I did find it at one place for $1850 but I never heard of the place. Anyone here know of them....http://www.electrocloseout.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=w6000


----------



## shadowlight

tcarcio said:


> I did find it at one place for $1850 but I never heard of the place. Anyone here know of them....http://www.electrocloseout.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=w6000


Amazon has it in stock for 1879 with free shipping.

http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-W6000-10...9JJ4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300312893&sr=8-1


----------



## idaho_mark_55

I got a refurbished one today and set it up - it worked great for about 15 minutes then started displaying in black and white only, and different portions of the display were blanking out and reappearing. Occasionally it would work ok for a few seconds but not for long. Looks like it has to go back. Has anyone else experienced this problem?


----------



## tcarcio

shadowlight said:


> Amazon has it in stock for 1879 with free shipping.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-W6000-10...9JJ4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300312893&sr=8-1


Thanks, $1829 today.........Not bad....:clap:


----------



## bishoptf

So I have projector #3 on it's way, starting to loose hope that I wil be able to get one that I can live with...1st one had a messed up screw hole, 2nd one makes a high pitch noise every-time the iris kicks in.....so the are slow but it appears they try to work with folks to make it right....they are always pleasant to talk too so I guess we will see....


----------



## Allanto

Well, finally got my W6000 and after a bit of tuning I can say that I am extremely happy with the picture. I was a little surprised at how loud the fan noise was (even on eco mode), but I am getting used to it and learning to ignore it. If i listen for it then I can hear the dynamic iris, but it is really not that intrusive and really improves the blacks in darker scenes. 

I do have one strange thing though - if I set the dynamic iris in the service menu to say +25,+75 and then change picture mode from User1 to User2, when I go back into the service menu it now reads +25,+62 and will even stay like that if I go back to User1 :rant:


----------



## bishoptf

Well I got the third unit and it's harmonic noise was worse than the one that I had...so I asked them for a return credit and I am looking at my other options. Since I like the DLP look I am thinking of going with the mits hc4000 unit but then for a 106" screen I will need to tilt and apply some keystone and hopefully it won't degrade the picture to bad for me, only should be 1 or 2 clicks, I even had to do that with the w6000. One thing I want to say though is that the Benq tech support staff has always been very cordial and easy to work with, they were always trying to make things right, I just reached a point that I want to be done swapping units out and just try to get one that works....


----------



## Dale Rasco

I became the unexpected owners of one of these over the past two days. I actually ordered it for someone I am helping with setting up a home theater for. I had it sent to me so I could check it out in my room and set it up and the color reproduction and brilliiance of the picture smoked my 8350... Needless to say, my friend's W6000 will be here sometime next week. Got it for $1720 on Amazon on Tuesday and the price is already back up to $1995... Whew! :unbelievable:

Of course I'm sure Mr Upton is tired of getting text messages asking questions about the settings he's using as he is trying to get his room setup.


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Dale Rasco said:


> *Got it for $1720 on Amazon on Tuesday and the price is already back up to $1995...*


Any suggestions for places to get this other than amazon/videogon? Also am supposedly getting an email from benq store when they get a refurbished one in.....


----------



## Dale Rasco

HuskerOmaha said:


> Any suggestions for places to get this other than amazon/videogon? Also am supposedly getting an email from benq store when they get a refurbished one in.....


No sir, but I'll do some checking around. :T


----------



## Dale Rasco

HuskerOmaha said:


> Any suggestions for places to get this other than amazon/videogon? Also am supposedly getting an email from benq store when they get a refurbished one in.....


You could always go this route:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330576698437&hlp=false


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Dale Rasco said:


> You could always go this route:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330576698437&hlp=false


Hmmmm $1750 and free shipping..that might be in my ballpark...I was hoping to get a refurb but if I still haven't heard in a week or so, might have to pull the trigger!

The refurbs have the same warranty? so I thought I'd see if I couldn't get lucky there....


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Order placed. :spend:


----------



## HuskerOmaha

HuskerOmaha said:


> Order placed. :spend:


And shipped. Put it up in the next couple weeks.....

1) Best place to buy a chief mount for this thing? Or other alternatives?

2) Anyone using a Carada BW with this projector? Or any suggested out of the box calibration settings they have found to be the best? (not sure if I want to hire a pro yet...)


----------



## Dave Upton

I can post my settings if you'd like.


----------



## Dale Rasco

Dave's where I got my settings from to... Yes, I copied Dave... Shocking I'm sure...:T


----------



## Dale Rasco

BTW, congratulations on the new projector!!!


----------



## mechman

A bit off topic...

Dale - a new meter from X-Rite hit the market recently for video calibration. I believe it's a bit cheaper with CalMAN at the moment - $345. The ChromaPure version is $450.

Just in case you were still interested. :T


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Dale Rasco said:


> BTW, congratulations on the new projector!!!





Dale Rasco said:


> Dave's where I got my settings from to... Yes, I copied Dave... Shocking I'm sure...:T





Dave Upton said:


> I can post my settings if you'd like.


Yeah, that would be great. Does EVERYONE have a BenQ W6000 on here? 

I'm sure it will be quite the difference from my 720p Optoma HD72. I concentrated on my audio first, now I need to upgrade the video (My Optoma was free...)

I'd love for you to post your settings. I'm assuming you have one set for film and one for sports/television?

I'm just looking for a mount as well now....probably going with the Chief?

Thanks guys, I'm super excited to get this sucker set up next week.:clap:


----------



## Dale Rasco

mechman said:


> A bit off topic...
> 
> Dale - a new meter from X-Rite hit the market recently for video calibration. I believe it's a bit cheaper with CalMAN at the moment - $345. The ChromaPure version is $450.
> 
> Just in case you were still interested. :T


Thanks Mech, I'm definitely still interested!


----------



## Dale Rasco

HuskerOmaha said:


> Yeah, that would be great. Does EVERYONE have a BenQ W6000 on here?
> 
> I'm sure it will be quite the difference from my 720p Optoma HD72. I concentrated on my audio first, now I need to upgrade the video (My Optoma was free...)
> 
> I'd love for you to post your settings. I'm assuming you have one set for film and one for sports/television?
> 
> I'm just looking for a mount as well now....probably going with the Chief?
> 
> Thanks guys, I'm super excited to get this sucker set up next week.:clap:



I'm not sure on a mount, I installed a shelf at the back of the room. 

I upgraded from the Epson 8350 to the BenQ because it aligned just right and the brilliant colors that the W6000 puts out are just phenomenal; as Dave would say, that thing is a light cannon!


----------



## Mark Techer

I am strongly considering the W6000 as a replacement for my W5000 which suddenly developed the half screen of vertical stripes. The W6000 has been out for a while now, so has anyone had the above issue with the newer 0.65" chip?


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Anyone use these settings? Looks like he has a Carada BW like me, might be my first stop.

http://www.projectorreviews.com/benq/w6000/screens.php


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Very happy with the W6000. I think at the price point it was a great upgrade for me.

I updated my build thread with screen comparison shots from my HD72 Optoma. 

Still need to tweak. The Chief mount rocks. 

All the pictures were with torrents and rips, can't wait to see an uncompressed source.


----------



## Dave Upton

Just an FYI folks - the W6000 is available at the moment at visualapex.com for 1499 with a dust cover, new.


----------



## robsong

How much of an upgrade is the Benq to Mitsubishi HC6500.


----------



## sub_crazy

Dave Upton said:


> I can post my settings if you'd like.


Would you mind posting your settings, I would really appreciate it:T


----------



## mechman

Must need to make room for the W7000. The W6000 is now $1499.


----------



## bishoptf

mechman said:


> Must need to make room for the W7000. The W6000 is now $1499.


Have you heard anything official, I kept thinking that was going to be the case but haven't seen anything official...I also need to post in the screen forum want to switch my screen materials and would like your opinion...


----------



## mechman

BenQ W7000 Official thread. :T


----------



## gte011h

I have just pulled the trigger on a w6000 for a really great price. I have not done any in depth calibrations as I am still waiting on my screen to arrive. One thing that I am concerned about is the picture from verizon HD channels and from DVD's appear to be grainy. After trying a couple of tweaks it did not impriove. Any one know if this is a claibration issue or hear of similar issues?

Thank you,
Patrick

If I can get past the grainy picture I think I will be incredibly happy.


----------



## ALMFamily

Were there any firmware updates for you to apply? I doubt that would make your picture grainy from multiple sources, but you never know.... :scratch:


----------



## sub_crazy

The W6000 is really grainy out of the box, it really needs to be calibrated to look great. I went into the ISF mode but right now I can't remember the key sequence to get back into it.

Here are my settings:

Bright: 52
Contrast: 53
Color: 50
Tint: 0
Sharpness: 2
Black Level: 7.5 IRE
Color Temp: normal 
Gamma: 2.2
Brilliant Color: off
Dynamic Black: on

Lamp Setting: Economic

The most important to reduce grain will be the sharpness which is set too high out of the box.

The settings I listed are just quick as I don't have my room ready yet but that should improve your picture for now.


----------



## gte011h

Hi,

Thanks to everyone for their help already. I am still having troubles with sharpness. I can not seem to get the sharpness that a lot of the reviews for this projector rave about. I have Used the Disney WOW calibration disk and several suggested settings.
Words on the screen seem slightly blurry on regular DVD's (less so on blue ray). Overall the lines do not appear crisp. 
Also of not when I run the WOW calibration, For brightness No matter how bright I adjust it I can never see the darker than optimal images. For contrast I can never see the brighter images (lines on right). Could this indicate a problem?


Here are the details on my set up
110" elite screen
mounted 14.5' away
Firmware is 1.02 (can not find most recent setting)


----------



## mechman

Try the focus ring on the projector itself. :T


----------



## gte011h

mechman said:


> Try the focus ring on the projector itself. :T


I was thinking of trying that next...


----------



## brycov

Hi everyone! I am new to this forum.

I purchased the BenQ W6000 projector from the BenQ Store in Dec., 2011. Due to the Holidays and a 2 week vacation in Florida after Christmas, I installed it just four days ago. 

The out of the box factory settings (Cinema, Dynamic & Standard) were not very good. I changed the settings per below to improve the picture dramatically:

Brightness - 60
Contrast - 46
Color - 50
Tint - 0
Sharpness - 2
Black Level IRE - 7.5
Noise Reduction - 2
Detail Enhancement - 0
Luma - 1
Chroma - 1
Color Temp. - Normal
Gamma - 2.2
Brilliant Color - Off
Dynamic Black - On
Lamp – Economic

I started by loading the Cinema settings into User1 and then changed the settings using Spears & Muncil HD disk. However, the User Fine Tuning section on the menu is grayed out and not accessible to me. Please tell me how to access the User Fine Tuning menu.

I am very pleased thus far with my picture while viewing DVD’s. However, when I watch high definition football or basketball on DISH, there is visible video noise which I can’t seem to eliminate yet. When I am 12 feet from my 110” diagonal Stewart Studiotek 130 white screen, the visible noise is not very noticeable. However, the video noise is very obvious as you approach 6 feet from the screen. Please tell me how to minimize this video noise from the settings shown above.

There have been no issues with rainbows, iris problems or audio noise. I am very pleased with the W6000 with the exception that the video noise is greater than what I expected it to be.

Thanks in advance for offering some suggestions on User Fine Tuning access and on video noise reduction.


----------



## mechman

brycov said:


> I started by loading the Cinema settings into User1 and then changed the settings using Spears & Muncil HD disk. However, the User Fine Tuning section on the menu is grayed out and not accessible to me. Please tell me how to access the User Fine Tuning menu.


Those are adjustments that should only be made with a meter. If you have your white and black levels set properly and your color/tint adjusted with the Spears & Munsil disc, you're about as far as you can go without a meter.



brycov said:


> I am very pleased thus far with my picture while viewing DVD’s. However, when I watch high definition football or basketball on DISH, there is visible video noise which I can’t seem to eliminate yet. When I am 12 feet from my 110” diagonal Stewart Studiotek 130 white screen, the visible noise is not very noticeable. However, the video noise is very obvious as you approach 6 feet from the screen. Please tell me how to minimize this video noise from the settings shown above.


Could be the source. Could be the screen - I can't recall at the moment if the Studiotek contains mica particles.

Try shutting off Dynamic Black and the Detail Enhancement.


----------



## brycov

A though re-reading of the User Manual (pages 29 & 30) helped me to figure out how to access the User Fine Tuning menu. When you are in the Color Temperature menu, if you select Warm, Normal or Cool, you will not be able to access User Fine Tuning (grayed out). To access User Fine Tuning, you must first select User1, User2 or User3 in the Color Temperature menu. When you do this, The User Fine Tuning menu is accessible (not grayed out).


----------



## hot_ham_water

tcarcio said:


> IN case anyone is interested the replacement bulb can be bought on Amazon for $299 or just the lamp for $226 here...(purelandsupply.com)


I just had to replace the bulb in my W6000 this weekend and found this forum when I was searching for a suitable replacement. The Philips bulb in my unit had no markings that provided a clear correlation (other than labeled wattage; 280/245W) to anything that I was able to find for sale.

Apart from bulbs sold simply as "W6000 Bulb", the correct bulb appears to be Philips UHP 280W/245 1.1 E21.7, but those are consistently $100 more expensive than what I ended up getting.

I ended up going with an Osram P-VIP 300W/250 1.3 E21.8 ($129 from topbulb.com), which arrived yesterday, fit perfectly and has been working fine for the first few hours I put on it. I'm still a little nervous about the extra 20W that this could put off if I ran in anything other than Economic mode, but I wouldn't expect the extra 1/3 amp to be an issue for the power supply at all. I ran my first 1719 hours with this projector in Economic mode anyway and have been very pleased with it.


----------



## Alan Winslow

How has the Osram P-VIP 300W/250 1.3 E21.8 been performing after 3 1/2 months?


----------



## hot_ham_water

It failed uninterestingly within a few days of my post.  I replaced *that* bulb with one from interlight.biz, but I placed my order over the phone, so unfortunately I don't have the model number handy in my e-mail (I'll look around when I get home). They were quickly able to find the correct bulb to use with my W6000. I can tell you that the bulb they chose for me cost $108.74, including shipping, back on January 30th. This one is working great 3 and a half months later.


----------



## hot_ham_water

Alan Winslow said:


> How has the Osram P-VIP 300W/250 1.3 E21.8 been performing after 3 1/2 months?





hot_ham_water said:


> I replaced *that* bulb with one from interlight.biz, but I placed my order over the phone, so unfortunately I don't have the model number handy in my e-mail (I'll look around when I get home).


I just called Interlight this morning to have them look up my order. The part number they reported to me was very familiar; P-VIP 300/1.3 E21.8

I'm not sure what was up with the bulb I got from topbulb.com, but this one has been working reliably.


----------



## Alan Winslow

hot_ham_water said:


> I just called Interlight this morning to have them look up my order. The part number they reported to me was very familiar; P-VIP 300/1.3 E21.8
> 
> I'm not sure what was up with the bulb I got from topbulb.com, but this one has been working reliably.


Thank you for taking the time to check it out for me, it is appreciated.
I'll call them on Monday.


----------



## gte011h

Hey, My neighbor really likes my w6000 and wants to get one. They are now hard to find or about $1800. If his budget is 1600, what would you reccomend? How does the w7000 compare?


----------



## Lwbee

AARRRGGGHHHH...ok now I feel better!
I am having an issue where the W6000 will jump from light to dim...sometimes in stages (seems to be a mid level and then dark).
Happens from all sources (PS3, Apple TV, Dish...)

I've had the PJ for a couple years and it began occuring about 6 months ago and seems to be happening much more frequent.

Any suggestions? I've read where there could be an issue with the iris, but not sure why it would take 18 months to start and then get progressively worse?:hissyfit:


----------



## mechman

Not good. Just be happy that you don't have the dmd chip issue that some folks (myself being one of them) had. BenQ never even replied to my service request so I went out and got an Epson 3010.


----------



## Dale Rasco

Have you tried disengaging the auto iris?


----------



## Lwbee

Some guy named Dave Upton  suggested turning dynamic black off and so far it seems to work.


----------

